# Kühler für die GTX 470



## Daniel9494 (2. September 2010)

*Kühler für die GTX 470*

Guten Tag ich habe ein Problem
Ich habe ein Gutschein bekommen von Amazon und wollte mir einen kühler bestellen und es gibt nur noch den unten kann man da nichts machen ? also am Kühler weil manche auch sagen das er passt ?


Arctic Grafikkarten Zubehör Kühler Accelero Xtreme GTX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Mfg Daniel


----------



## trunxsz (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Ne, der ist nur für die 200er Serie.


----------



## Daniel9494 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Welchen Kühler würde es den noch geben ?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Die Arctic Accelero Xtreme GTX Version für die GTX4xx- Modelle ist noch nicht auf dem Markt, wird aber wohl in Kürze verfügbar sein; dann warscheinlich auch bei Amazon. 
  Ich warte auch darauf, da ich mir gerade eine GTX470 im Referenz-Design bestellt habe.

Auch von Zalman wird es bald einen Kühler f. GTX4xx geben, und zwar das Modell, welches auf der Zotac GTX470 Amp! verbaut ist:  
- den Zalman Vf3000F, - der sieht etwa aus wie dieser:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Zalman VF3000N VGA Kühler Nvidia Edition 

Der Gelid ICY VISION- Kühler ist auch noch nicht verfügbar. Erwartet wird ein VK von ca. 46,- €.
Hardwareluxx - GELID stellt leistungsfähigen Grafikkartenkühler ICY VISION vor

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...r-fuer-GTX-480-Overclocking/Grafikkarte/News/

Greetz


----------



## bigmike9105 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Doch, den gibt es schon.

Arctic Cooling


Wollte den ursprünglich auch für meine GTX 470, hab aber mittlerweile WaKü

edit: sry, hab mich vertan. den xtreme plus gibts anscheinend noch nicht auf amazon


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Der erste aus der Artic-Info ist die für GTX470/480 passende Version.
Bei dem aus dem Amazon- Link hab ich so meine Zweifel. 
Das sind 2 verschiedene Kühler, der bei Amazon ist für GTX260/275/285.


----------



## Seabound (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Zu erwähnen wäre auch der Xigmatek Battle Axe 2. Der soll auch passen. Steht zumindest so beim Käsekönig.

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Xigmatek Battle Axe II VD964 VGA-Cooler


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Ja, der Xigmatek Battle Axe 2 aus dem Caseking-Link wird passen. Scheint ganz neu zu sein; als ich vor 3-4 Tagen reingeschaut hab`, 
stand da noch nix von "neue Revision" und GTX4xx- Kompatibilität. 
Prima -Danke.


----------



## Daniel9494 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

wäre das ein guter kühler ?

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Overclocker Edition"


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Das ist soweit der beste Luftkühler f. Grakas. Er ist aber ziemlich groß und schwer.
Da sieht man ihn auf einer GTX470:
GTX 470 Prolimatech MK-13 Edition-

Wenn Du ein wenig wartest, gibts den Artic Accelero Extreme Plus f. GTX4xx doch bestimmt auch bei Amazon.


----------



## Seabound (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Der Proli würde auch gehen. Allerdings soll der nicht ganz so optimal arbeiten, besonders bei Spielchen mit Furmark und so. Für den normalen Betrieb is er aber vermutlich ausreichend. Ich warte auf den Arctic, den Zalman oder den Icy Vision (oder was auch immer bis dahin noch kommt).


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Genau auf die 3 Kühler warte ich auch; - bisher gab`s aber nur Ankündigungen und Vorab-Tests.
Na ja, meine neue GTX470 ist auch noch nicht da.
Greetz


----------



## Daniel9494 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Habe mir den Prolimatech-MK-13 jetzt bestellt und werde nichts falsch gemacht haben weil von der kühleistung ist die Firma ja Super 


Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Be Quiet! USC Edition"


Danke euch


----------



## SGT Sykes (8. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Also hab grad mal ein bisschen Nachgeforscht und der Accelero XTREME Plus ist ab Ende September im Handel erhältlich!!! Warte nähmlich auch drauf.

Hier im Link auf der 2. Seite unter dem Bild:
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/images/10%20%20Accelero%20Xtreme%20Plus%20&%20%20F%20TC%20Fans_DE.pdf


----------



## marvelmaster (16. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Nimm auf jeden Fall den Arctic der steckt laut neuesten Test alle anderen Inne Tasche auf ner 470/480


----------



## mcmarky (20. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Der Arctic Xtreme Plus scheint wirklich bestens für die GF100 geeignet zu sein. 

Den Zalman VF3000F würde ich aber auch nicht vernachlässigen, da dieser spezielle Kühlerplatten für die GTX465/470 und für die GTX480 beiliegen hat. Diese Platte wird direkt mit dem PCB verschraubt und sorgt für eine anständige Kühlung der VRams und der VRMs. Die Lüfter können allerdings nicht wie beim Xtreme direkt an die Karte angeschlossen werden, da 3-Pin. Oder man tauscht direkt beim VF3000F die beiden Lüfterchen gegen einen 120mm PWM-Lüfter aus.


----------



## marvelmaster (20. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Warum immer pwm?
3 Pin tuts doch auch


----------



## mcmarky (20. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Weil die GTX470/480 4-Pin-PWM Anschlüsse haben, und somit der Lüfter direkt von der Grafikkarte bzw. Afterburner geregelt werden kann. Dazu muss allerdings der Haltesockel entfernt werden und die 4 Pinne minimal auseinander gebogen werden. Beim Xtreme-Lüfteranschluss ist das nicht nötig, der hat einen kompatiblen Stecker.

Ein 3-Pin-Lüfter könnte nur übers Mainboard oder eine separate Lüftersteuerung geregelt werden...


----------



## marvelmaster (20. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*



mcmarky schrieb:


> Dazu muss allerdings der Haltesockel entfernt werden und die 4 Pinne minimal auseinander gebogen werden.



Bei ner 200-500 Euro graka... is klar...


----------



## mcmarky (21. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Der Plastiksockel muss doch nur von den Pins abgezogen werden, dann der neue Stecker vorsichtig drauf. Ich habs bei meiner GTX260 auch gemacht und freue mich darüber, dass sie im Idle mit dem HR-03GTX und dem Slip Stream (fast) unhörbar ist. 

Muss eben jeder selber entscheiden...


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

wann ist es denn soweit? wann kommt denn endlich die arctic plus kühlung für meine gtx470 auf den Markt!?

*ganz ungeduldig warte*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Nich nur du, was schon fast davor mir den MK-13 zu holen. Ne aber ich warte auf den Arctic ich denke das wird sich auch lohnen!


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Ich warte auch auf den Arctic. Meine GTX 470 is schön leise, deswegen hats keine Eile und ich kann also auch noch warten!


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Wenn sie leise (und wohl auch kühl) ist, warum wartest du denn auf den arctic? *wenn man mal fragen darf*

ich war ja mit dem musashi und meiner 4870 auch ganz zufrieden, leider gibt`s diese aber nicht für gtx 4XX


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Keine Ahnung, ich hab halt gern ab und zu was neues :o) Ne, ich hab versucht die Übereste vom Aufkleber von der GTX mit Nagellackentferner zu entfernen. Das hat unschöne Flecken hinterlassen. Deswegen will ich nen neuen Lüfter.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

oh ja - Aceton auf Plastik... das sollte jeder mal gemacht haben


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Wenigstens sind die Reste vom Aufkleber weg!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Leuten die einen Flck im Tshort mit der Scheere entfehrnen, na der Fleck ist auf jedenfall weg! Hatte auch den Scythe Musashi auf meiner 4890 und war mehr als zufrieden. Der MK-13 soll ja die SPAWAS nicht richtig kühlen und das ist aber extrem wichtig wenn du übertakten willst und die Spannung anhebst. Also meine Zotac ist extrem laut wenn der Lüfter auf 80Prozent hoch geht dann hört sich das schon wie ein Triebwerk an!


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

der Lüfter meiner gainward dreht bis 89% hoch - da denkt man dann auch, dass der Rechner gleich abhebt...

ja das ist merkwürdig mit dem mk13... bei edelgrafikkarten gibt`s eine mit dem benannten lüfter, der dann in der pcgh auch noch recht gut abgeschnitten hat...
dann liest man hier aber auch noch, dass programme wie furmark dem kühler seine grenzen zeigen... also was denn nun?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Hab selber auf den MK-13 umgebaut, 2x 120mm @1400U/min beQuiet drauf "gebastelt" (Kabelbinder statt der beiliegenden Schiene) und unter Last maximal 54°C GPU/ 40 PCB. Furmark stresst die Spannungswandler sinnlos, deine Games werden @stock definitv laufen und die Karte ist leiser und kühler.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Leuten die einen Flck im Tshort mit der Scheere entfehrnen, na der Fleck ist auf jedenfall weg!




Jepp! 

Der Nagellackentferner war allerdings acetonfrei.   Für was gibts (hoffentlich bald) gescheite Nachrüstkühler für die GTX 470. 

Was eigentlich mit dem GELID ICY VISION? Laut Amazon is der lieferbar. Für schlanke 46 Euro.


----------



## Perry (24. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Ja das wär doch eigentlich mal wieder ein Auftrag für die netten Herrn aus der Redaktion, mal eine großangelegte Testserie von alternativ Kühlern für die Fermi's zu machen, meine Grafikkarte ist mitlerweile die letzte echte Lärmquelle in meinem Rechner.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber auf dem Energiesparpotential das sich mit einer bessere Kühlung ergibt, da dies ja auch die Leckströme reduziert und man zusätzlich noch die Spannung absenken kann.

Auch das sollte vielleicht mal getestet werden, wie weit man die Spannung einer Grafikkarte absenken kann wenn sie verschiedene Kühler hat, ich würde vorschlagen 3-5 GTX 470 bzw GTX 480 zu nehmen und alles an Kühlern durchprobieren was viel Leistung verspricht und zwar so das jede Karte jeden Kühler mal drauf hatte, damit man wirklich vergleichbare Werte hat.

Der Thermalright Spitfire, wär meine erste Wahl, leider nicht realisierbar. Da müsste ich entweder einen anderen CPU-Kühler kaufen oder anderes Gehäuse mit mehr Platz zwischen Mainboard und Netzteil (Netzteil unter dem Mainboard).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. September 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Wir haben einen Artikel mit Fermi-Kühlern online. So viele gibt's aber nicht.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (8. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

gibt`s hier immernoch nichts neues?
^langsam muß meine Turbine wirklich weichen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

In dieser Reihenfolge

• Thermalright Shaman
• Accelero Xtreme Plus
• Scythe Setsugen II
• Prolimatech MK-13
• Gelid Icy Vision


----------



## Josinger (8. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Wo? Kannst nen Link beigeben??
Der Setsugen 2 interessiert mich ja.


----------



## oldmanDF (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*



Josinger schrieb:


> Wo? Kannst nen Link beigeben??
> Der Setsugen 2 interessiert mich ja.



Hier mal ein Link zum ersten Test des Setsugen 2:

Radeon3D  Test: Scythe Setsugen 2 Review

MfG


----------



## Plonk (11. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Ich arbeite gerade an nem Vergleich vom Scythe Setsugen 2, Gelid Solutions Icy Vision, Thermalright Shaman und dem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus. Hoffe bin bis zur nächsten Woche fertig, wenn bedarf besteht und es erlaubt ist kann ich den Link dann hier gerne bekannt geben.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (11. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Sehr sehr gern 

/edit : so, der Accelero wurde soebend bei Caseking bestellt


----------



## Atosch (11. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Ich habe den Gelid Icy Vision auf meiner GTX 470 an einer manuellen Lüftersteuerung.
Temps: 69°C mit PCG Grafik Tool auf extrem Burning.
Lautstärke Idle super, Voll aufgedreht hörbar aber kein Vergleich zur Turbine.
Ich bin super zufrieden.
Auch die Montage geht super von der Hand.
Nur beachten unbedingt Feinmechanikerwerkzeug und eine Zange bereithalten, da die Schrauben auf der GTX 470 mit Sicherungslack gesichert sind und Sie mit normalen Schraubendrehern im nu rund sind.
Auch von der Größe alles in allem ist der Kühler klasse.


----------



## Plonk (11. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Bei meinen Karten gingen die Schrauben ganz einfach ab, nix mit Sicherheitslack.


----------



## Atosch (11. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*



Plonk schrieb:


> Bei meinen Karten gingen die Schrauben ganz einfach ab, nix mit Sicherheitslack.



Siehe Da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/109620-nvidia-gtx-470-alternative-kuehler.html Wird das gleiche Problem beschrieben. Hattest halt glück


----------



## Plonk (11. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Ok scheint das Hersteller abhängig zu sein, meine beiden Karten die ich hier vom Kühler befreit habe hatten nix drauf. Muss mir mal die dritte Karte anschauen die ich hier hab.

Edit: Die beiden die nix dran haben sind von Colorful.


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*



Plonk schrieb:


> Edit: Die beiden die nix dran haben sind von Colorful.



Oh, gut! 

Früher oder später werd ich wohl den Thermalright Shaman auf meine 470 draufschnallen. Hab das Gefühl, der Stocklüfter wird immer lauter vom Laufgeräusch. Brummt wie nix. Halbes Jahr alt und schon hats wohl das Lager verkaXXt.


----------



## Atosch (13. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Wie gesagt schau dir vorher mal die schrauben an und versuch eine rauszudrehen.
Wenns easy geht gut wenn ned entsprechendes Werkzeug besorgen


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob der Shaman überhaupt im Raven 2 funktioniert? Wegen dem gedrehten Mainboard. Der Proli MK 13 funzt nicht. Irgendwas wegen den Heatpipes, die nur in Normalhaltung funktionieren.


----------



## elohim (13. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

ichdenke das war ein mk13 spezifisches Problem, die haben wohl einfach keine guten Heapipes verbaut, so wie ich das verstanden habe. Wenn ich den Shaman morgen eingebaut habe, kann ich das ja ggf mal testen...


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Jo, mach ma. wär cool!


----------



## SGT Sykes (13. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Hab gestern meinen AC Accelero Xtreme Plus von Caseking bekommen und muss sagen, das iss en geiles Teil, hatte vorher für einen Monat den Gelid Icy Vision drauf, da störte mich der Lüfteranschluss (kein PWM) und die Lautstärke, der Accelero Xtreme iss kaum hörbar selbst bei 2000 rpm nicht und das ist top, das einzigste was mich gestört hat, dass man das Montagekit extra bestellen musste und natürlich gab es das VR003 für GTX470/465 bei Caseking noch nicht, hab aber trotzdem nen Händler gefunden ders im Sortiment hat, guckst du hier:Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 3 - Grafikkarten Lüfter & Kühlung - computeruniverse.net für alle die darauf warten.


----------



## Bruce112 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

hey Atosch wie kommst du auf 68 grad bei dier hab den gleichen kühler auf 470 gtx 

und bei oc zustand bekomme ich 66 grad 

ohne spannung erhöhung 


bei standartakt 61 grad bei rpm 1350


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

wenn er dann weniger temp hat drehter schneller wegen der höheren core temp xD


----------



## Atosch (15. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> hey Atosch wie kommst du auf 68 grad bei dir hab den gleichen kühler auf 470 gtx
> 
> und bei oc zustand bekomme ich 66 grad
> 
> ...



Das war direkt nach Einbau.
Ich hab auch OC'ed.
Ich denke dass da die WLP noch nicht optimal verteilt war.
I Idle hab ich so um die 58°C.
Ich muss mal nochmal ne Bench Runde machen und die Aktuellen Temps gucken.


----------



## Plonk (17. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wen es interessiert, hier der Artikel dazu: Klick

An die Mods: Wie gesagt wenn nicht erwünscht nehme ich den Link sofort wieder raus, ich dachte nur dass der Artikel evtl. interessant für die Leser ist.


----------



## Mischk@ (30. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

*Welchen Austauschkühler für die GTX 470 ( Referenz) würdet ihr ganz klar empfehlen ?*

ich sitze ca 60cm vom Rechner entfernt und spiele häufig Spiele. Zum glück trage ich Kopfhörer, aber selbst die sind manchmal zu wenig...

Ich wollte mir erst ein Wasserkühler zulegen, aber die Preise sind noch etwas zu teuer...

Also dachte ich an ein anderen Kühler für doi GTX 470...bloß welchen


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2010)

*AW: Kühler für die GTX 470*

Mal ne kleine Übersicht: DeXgo - Vier Kühler für die Nvidia GTX470 im Vergleich Luftkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 16)

Ich würd den Thermalright Shaman nehmen! Der und sonst keinen ;o)


----------

